# Noob question about 350z



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

Correct me if I am wrong my moms Maxima has a vq35 in it. So what is the differences between my mommies engine and a 350z engine. Does all the speed come from the chassis or does it have a few different parts that give it more power? Thanks for you help.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

There isn't a huge amount of difference.. the ECU is programmed differently, intake design, and if I'm not mistaken head design.

Speed diff is also weight related.


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

Alright that is what i generaly thought with the exception of the head design. Thanks for your help.


----------



## dkmura (May 2, 2005)

The VQ35DE has been such a fine powerplant that Nissan decided to use it in a variety of applications. The 350Z has different heads, pistons and cams than the version used in the Max. Compression ratio is higher, as is the overall HP and torque output. I think it's a wonder that with a tweak here and a design turn there, this engine can fit so many roles!


----------



## zellx2004 (Sep 30, 2004)

dkmura said:


> The VQ35DE has been such a fine powerplant that Nissan decided to use it in a variety of applications. The 350Z has different heads, pistons and cams than the version used in the Max. Compression ratio is higher, as is the overall HP and torque output. I think it's a wonder that with a tweak here and a design turn there, this engine can fit so many roles!


But in short. if you were to build both engines they would be identical? Such as aftermarket, pistons sleeves, rods, and intake manifold?


----------



## dkmura (May 2, 2005)

zellx2004 said:


> But in short. if you were to build both engines they would be identical? Such as aftermarket, pistons sleeves, rods, and intake manifold?


No, it's like different themes on a single piece of music. Think about it: the Maxima VQ35DE has a transverse configuration; with different pistons and intake manifold, at a minimum, from a Z. Not sure about piston sleeve or rod specs, but the intake and exhaust manifolds would certainly be different. Some aftermarket parts would be different due to these differences.


----------



## shift_redline (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes, I agree with ruben... lol... your mommy.


----------



## muchachomaloo (Aug 24, 2005)

shift_redline said:


> Yes, I agree with ruben... lol... your mommy.


Yes my mommy we borrowed a 350z overnite from the dealership and it is really nice. And fast. Had a lot more accelleration. The chassis is the real difference not the engine between them. Such a nice chassis..


----------

